# Questions about Createx Airbrush Paints



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

I have a couple of questions about the Createx brand paints.

Question #1- Has anyone ever used the Wicked brand paints? If so how well do they work on wooden lures and are they brighter than the original Createx paints?

Question #2- Has anyone ever used the Pearl Createx paints and do they really look good under the epoxy top coat? Do you need to spay a silver base coat first with these colors?

Question #3- Does anyone recommend any other brands of paint for spraying wooden lures? If so why?

The reason I ask these questions is that all I have ever sprayed through my airbrushes are automotive lacquer paints on motorcycles. I have never used water based paints in my airbrushes before.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Slab I have not used the Wicked colors yet.

I like to use the pearl Createx paint on both the musky and walleye lures. The bright neon colors are great for the walleye lures. You do not need to spray a silver basecoat first. When I use the Createx paint it is hard to do very fine details so I use them for base coats and transitions.

For natural paint jobs I like enamel paints. I will go to a hobby store and buy the little Testor's paint jars. Many times I will use enamels and water based paints on the same lure between epoxy coats.


----------



## MAC ONE (Feb 15, 2012)

John

I have used nothing else but createx water base paints since Ive been painting and think you have seen a few of my baits, john take look at my post double vision it was painted with wicked, I just started using Wicked about a month ago I really love the wicked paint if its been reduced correct it shoots great thru my Custom Micron , as far as the pearl paints in create I personally dont think they have that pearl look you are looking for, I think the Wicked pearls are a lot better, they both work great on wooden baits if prime but the wicked line seems to have brighter colors, John I think you will be happy with the new Wicked line, I would reduce 60% paint 40% reducer, 50/50 is ok too.


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

Mac thanks for the info on the Wicked line of paints. I may have to buy a few and give them a try.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

I have used just about all the paint out there, wicked is not bad...especially the white and black...but if you want to get some paint that really pops in my opinion, try E'TAC private stock. Check them out and try some, you will not be disappointed. Here is a site where you can see the colors...a little expensive but worth it! 

https://www.usairbrush.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1&zenid=10d50073604127449bc741ba9e96d54e

Check em out


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

Rj,

Is that paint water based? I am poking around the site and trying to find out how safe this stuff is for indoor use.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Yes, it is water based, completely safe


----------

